# As of Sept 1st, minimum 2 night stay at WM resorts



## overthehill (Sep 5, 2020)

This morning, 09/05/2020, I called Vacation Planning to book Bonus Time at Birch Bay for one night (only one was available) and was told that effective September 1st, there is a now (2) night minimum requirement for all WM resorts no matter what day of the week. As WM owners know, there has been a two night minimum over weekends when booking, but if only one night was available, it could be booked. With this new policy, a bad one at that, single night openings will go unused. One has to ask, What moron thought such a policy benefits the owners?
This is another example demonstrating the continuing deterioration of benefits of owning WorldMark credits, especially for owners like us who owned WM long before Wyndham bought Trendwest and began the process of devaluing WM ownership.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 5, 2020)

Seems more like a recognition of the greater degree of time, effort, and cost to turn over a room during the COVID public health emergency.  This is probably particularly the case with situations where there was only a single night available for bonus time at the resort; someone had the room the night before and the night after already, so they couldn't just put off cleaning and sanitizing it to manage the workload on the support staff.  I'm just happy they haven't raised the cost of housekeeping or imposed additional costs to cover the higher ones on bonus time, etc.

BTW, this was announced in an email I received a couple of weeks ago along with changing the checkout time to 10:00 a.m. instead of noon.  Hopefully these changes will expire once there is a vaccine or herd immunity to the virus is in place.


----------



## Hobokie (Sep 5, 2020)

Yup, I posted about this about 2 weeks ago, but with a focus on the 10am checkout instead. I’ve actually called vacation planning & asked whether this is temporary or permanent and both policies seem to be temporary.... ALLEGEDLY.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 5, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Seems more like a recognition of the greater degree of time, effort, and cost to turn over a room during the COVID public health emergency.  This is probably particularly the case with situations where there was only a single night available for bonus time at the resort; someone had the room the night before and the night after already, so they couldn't just put off cleaning and sanitizing it to manage the workload on the support staff.  I'm just happy they haven't raised the cost of housekeeping or imposed additional costs to cover the higher ones on bonus time, etc.
> 
> BTW, this was announced in an email I received a couple of weeks ago along with changing the checkout time to 10:00 a.m. instead of noon.  Hopefully these changes will expire once there is a vaccine or herd immunity to the virus is in place.


Good point! Let's hope it changes once Covid-19 comes under some sort of control


----------



## rhonda (Sep 5, 2020)

Yep, hoping these are temporary ... and will roll back (reverse; go away) as the pandemic is overcome.


----------



## Firepath (Sep 5, 2020)

I had a one night stay which I booked prior to the new change. It was a 1 BR. We brought disinfectant wipes, and I wiped down every surface, switch, door knob, remote, handle, etc., and it took 15 mins. maximum. Their new cleaning policy seems excessive time wise.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 5, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I had a one night stay which I booked prior to the new change. It was a 1 BR. We brought disinfectant wipes, and I wiped down every surface, switch, door knob, remote, handle, etc., and it took 15 mins. maximum. Their new cleaning policy seems excessive time wise.



For the first time since last March, I was actually able to buy some disinfectant wipes in a store near my home three days ago.  Might be supply chain issues getting enough to service a resort frequently and there may be more to it than just wiping down surfaces.  Pre-COVID, I would be willing to wager, the support staff at WorldMark and other resorts didn't change the sheets in bedrooms that were obviously not used.  Now, I believe they have to.  There may be more to it as well.


----------



## davea0511 (Jun 24, 2021)

Seems like they should lift this requirement by now. Costing owners considerable money.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2021)

davea0511 said:


> Seems like they should lift this requirement by now. Costing owners considerable money.











						WM two-night minimum stay - Management response
					

So I saw on the WM website calendar that there are miscellaneous single nights available at many resorts.  These nights are unable to be booked, and so effectively are wasted.  More directly, I have an evening event booked in Las Vegas next month, and while looking for accommodations, I see that...




					tugbbs.com


----------

